# What is the most dangerous fish?



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

I know most of you guys would say Piranha and so do I. Most other people who dosnt know piranha would say sharks. I would like to know what make species more dangerous than other in your guys opinions. This hpefully will help me convince The Scientific Center to have piranhas in their aquarium.


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

rofl... if great white is in the competition.. hand down on him rofl.. haha it's just like a baby vs a giant!


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> rofl... if great white is in the competition.. hand down on him rofl.. haha it's just like a baby vs a giant!


Whats the probability of you getting attacked, shoal of piranha vs 1 shark?

Beside, I thought sharks dont like human bloods, But I dont know a lot about white sharks.


----------



## BBurkett17 (Dec 21, 2005)

well is the great white a fish? im not sure. but I think the Piranha's are far more dangerous. in my opinion.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah if you're swimming and bleeding in the amazon it's dangerous but bull sharks (or white sharks) are far more dangerous than p's. Many people die each year because of sharks but in the amazon it never happens


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

matc said:


> yeah if you're swimming and bleeding in the amazon it's dangerous but bull sharks (or white sharks) are far more dangerous than p's. Many people die each year because of sharks but in the amazon it never happens


It never happens becuase we didnt hear about people died from piranha's attack? If we never heard a story about people getting hurt or killed by Piranhas does that make them not dangerous or less dangerous ? I think people have more cotacts with sharks than piranhas becuase theyre pretty much around the world unlike piranhas which only live in the amazon as fas as I know. We heard some many people died ans survived too. 
As I said sharks dont eat human, they bite because that how they feel and taste things. They bite to protect their territories. 
I think Sharks is more like dogs. They bite to protect and scare not to eat or just to bite. And the bite can be deadly due the injuries.


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

sharks will bite not to eat but to see what you are. its their way of TOUCH. they feel you in other words but biting you. i think the GW is more dangerous because of this. P's have numbers and are scary but when it comes down to who would most likly kill you for no reason, GW!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would much rather swim in a pool of piranha then a pool with one great white shark in it. Granted...I dont know a lot about a great white shark but I wouldnt be worried at all about the piranha.


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

I think becuase we know more about piranhas and that make us comfortable around them. Ask your friend or any family member who has never seen piranha to put their finger in the tank. They will never do it. Its like if you go to shark experts they wont be scared at all of them becuase they know what theyre doing.
I remember the first time I saw piranha and thought about getting them. I was thinking how would I put my hand in the tank if I needed to. Now I do almost every thing while theyre on the tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

XRS said:


> I think becuase we know more about piranhas and that make us comfortable around them. Ask your friend or any family member who has never seen piranha to put their finger in the tank. They will never do it. Its like if you go to shark experts they wont be scared at all of them becuase they know what theyre doing.
> I remember the first time I saw piranha and thought about getting them. I was thinking how would I put my hand in the tank if I needed to. Now I do almost every thing while theyre on the tank.


I dont know about that. I know there are people that swim with sharks but that is in the wild, and not usually the great white. I think in a pool a GW shark would be much less predictable than a group of piranhas.


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

As far as I understand, Sharks bites are investigative and usually aren't followed with another bite. There are plenty of stories of people getting bitten by sharks and having an opportunity to get back to shore. As far as the piranha go, I do agree they are not publicized because of the fact there are more people swimming in our oceans then the amazons, and its probably not as likely to be documented. I feel my chances are better with a large fish that bites and swims away, rather then rapid painful bites all the way to shore.

Don't get me wrong though, there are cases that sharks have bitten with the intention of pulling people to open water and eatting them, but not as many.

As far as danger, I would also say the Great White Shark for the fact that, depending where you live your more likely to be bitten by one and or killed.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Piranha arent nearly as dangerous to a human being as you guys are suggesting. First, the piranhas would most likely need to be cut off from a river during the dry season and also be starving before they would even think of you as prey. I would be far more worried about a GW.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i would say other. on woves in the water didnt they say that there has never bin a documented piranhas kill? mmaby it was nigeel marvin tho....


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

definatley great white. piranhas are pussies. plus they are scavengers unless there is nothing to scavenge there are probably 100 things a piranha would go after before a living person.


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

As far as freshwater fish piranhas would be number one, imo. Otherwise, stay the **** away from sharks!


----------



## piranhaluva (Nov 6, 2005)

First choice would be the great white, no contest to that.
Second choice would be my piranha!
hahaha!








 ///JON\\\


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

DucatiRave21 said:


> definatley great white. piranhas are pussies. plus they are scavengers unless there is nothing to scavenge there are probably 100 things a piranha would go after before a living person.


I agree with them


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

There is no way I would ever get too close to one of these killers..


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Box Jellyfish.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

In my opinion the different species can't be compared to each other. The shark is considered dangerous because of it's teeth and the potential damage it can do to a human. The Box jellyfish and Blue ringed octopus for example are considered dangerous because they are highly venomous. However the one specie that freights me the most is the candiru catfish or Vandellia cirrhosa:

The candiru, also called the carnero fish, is a tiny parasitic catfish that inhabits the waters of South America. They can reach lengths of 1-2.5 in (2.5-6 cm) with a width of 3.5 mm. Their diminutive size and nearly transparent body makes them very hard to locate (not that you would want to). The candiru has sharp bones with a series of spines located around the head used while feeding.

When candirus parasitize humans, it is usually only when they are skinny-dipping while urinating in the water. The candiru tastes the urine stream and follows it back to the human. It then swims up the anus and lodges itself somewhere in the urinary tract with its spines. Blood is drawn, and the candiru gorges itself on both the blood and body tissue, its body sometimes expanding due to the amount of blood. This is all said to be very painful for the poor person who has this happen to him or her. Unfortunately, they are almost impossible to remove due to the spines. Amputation of the private areas is the cheapest, and most life-changing, way to remove the fish. Actual surgery is extremely expensive and involves inserting the Xagua plant and the Buitach apple up the urethra. These two plants kill and even dissolve the parasitic fish. If surgery is not done in time, the blockage of the urinary tract will prove fatal. The candiru is the only known vertebrate to parasitize humans.


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks to Jan the others for the info and the opinions. I started this thread to know more about others dangerous species(the known as well as the unkown), Not to debate or any thing.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

I agree with Jan, different species can't be compared. It's like comparing a car with a motorcycle though both are transports. It's like you don't compare a human being with a gorilla or a big foot if there is. And every species seems to have its own advantage or defence mode no matter what the advantage or defence mode is.

Anyway :laugh:


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I think its difficult to compare because each species could be more or less dangerous depending on the conditions.


----------



## Ratman (Oct 22, 2005)

<---------------------------------


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Box Jellyfish.


i second that

lets just say that theyre not the worlds deadliest animal for nothing


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Anyone say snakeheads yet? Those things seem way more brutal than any piranha i've seen.


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

This one is new to me
"The stonefish (Synanceia verrucosa, Bloch & Schneider, 1801), also known as the reef stonefish or dornorn, is a carnivorous ray-finned fish with venomous spines that lives on the sea bed, camouflaged as a rock. It is the most widespread species of the stonefishes family, and is known to be found in the shallow tropical marine waters of the Pacific and Indian oceans, ranging from the Red Sea to the Queensland Great Barrier Reef.

The average length of most stonefish is about 35-50 centimeters. It has a mottled greenish to mostly brown color which aids in its ability to camouflage itself among the rocks of many of the tropical reefs. The fish eats mostly small fish, shrimp and other crustaceans.* Its dorsal area is lined with spines that release a venomous toxin. It is the most dangerous of known venomous fish* and its venom causes severe pain with possible shock, paralysis, and tissue death depending on the depth of the penetration. This level can be fatal to humans if not given medical attention within a couple of hours. Their primary commercial significance is as aquarium pets, but they are also sold for their meat in Hong Kong markets."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stonefish


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

I'd have to go with other. While not technically a fish, a jellyfish would scare the piss out of me.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The most dangerous fresh water fish are probably the ones you can't see: my vote goes to Stingrays or Electric Eels.
Salt water: I'd say either the Bull Shark or the Tiger Shark.

Piranha's most definitely note even coming close to the title of most dangerous fish, so:
*_Moved to Non-Piranha General Discussion_*


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

One piranha Vs one white shark?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

My vote goes to the _Vandellia cirrhosa_ or Candiru. If you do some info on it, you'll see why.... I'd swim with sharks anyday before I swam in waters where those things were....


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

jan said:


> In my opinion the different species can't be compared to each other. The shark is considered dangerous because of it's teeth and the potential damage it can do to a human. The Box jellyfish and Blue ringed octopus for example are considered dangerous because they are highly venomous. However the one specie that freights me the most is the candiru catfish or Vandellia cirrhosa:
> 
> The candiru, also called the carnero fish, is a tiny parasitic catfish that inhabits the waters of South America. They can reach lengths of 1-2.5 in (2.5-6 cm) with a width of 3.5 mm. Their diminutive size and nearly transparent body makes them very hard to locate (not that you would want to). The candiru has sharp bones with a series of spines located around the head used while feeding.
> 
> When candirus parasitize humans, it is usually only when they are skinny-dipping while urinating in the water. The candiru tastes the urine stream and follows it back to the human. It then swims up the anus and lodges itself somewhere in the urinary tract with its spines. Blood is drawn, and the candiru gorges itself on both the blood and body tissue, its body sometimes expanding due to the amount of blood. This is all said to be very painful for the poor person who has this happen to him or her. Unfortunately, they are almost impossible to remove due to the spines. Amputation of the private areas is the cheapest, and most life-changing, way to remove the fish. Actual surgery is extremely expensive and involves inserting the Xagua plant and the Buitach apple up the urethra. These two plants kill and even dissolve the parasitic fish. If surgery is not done in time, the blockage of the urinary tract will prove fatal. The candiru is the only known vertebrate to parasitize humans.


Funny i just read this only minutes after seeing "rundown" with The Rock and stiffler, thats what that one chick on there said would crawl up their ding dong if they peed in the water.

Ill go up against a great white shark any day over that.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll take an 'investigative' bite from a piranha over a Great White :laugh:

Not too keen on an investigation by the ol' candiru either!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

mako shark

the fastest shark and capable of making 20 foot jumps out of the water


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> My vote goes to the _Vandellia cirrhosa_ or Candiru. If you do some info on it, you'll see why.... I'd swim with sharks anyday before I swam in waters where those things were....


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

dam that shark flyes...


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

greatwhite hands down look at the bite radius :nod:


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

A GOLDFISH!

haha i would say a candiru(arent those a type of catfish?)


----------



## guage (Jan 2, 2006)

XRS said:


> I know most of you guys would say Piranha and so do I. Most other people who dosnt know piranha would say sharks. I would like to know what make species more dangerous than other in your guys opinions. This hpefully will help me convince The Scientific Center to have piranhas in their aquarium.


I am new to the world of Piranha, however as an X Army Ranger I have been all over the world and fell in love with scuba. I have dived with; white sharks, book nose, hammer head, arctic, great white, mannona, etc.. as well as baracoody' (lol).. so your question is, who's the bad azz..
sharks!
a piranha may nip and in groups have a full-on attack.. but a shark, it bites everything. Since a shark can not feel and can not see for sh!t, they bite.. 
I know that great whites are all the hype, but I have pictures which I can share of me hand feeding a group of great whites T-bone steaks... they were like dogs, after six months of dives with the same group, they were eager to play.

With all this said Tiger sharks are the meanest creatures I have ever seen in my entire life. On one of my first dives I had a Tiger getting to close so I gave him a jab in the gills with a stick and he flipped due to their gills being super sensative, with four seconds that shark was gone. The other Tigers had destroyed him. They kill all weak, injured, or odd creatures around. I have a video of a diver feeding Tiger Sharks license plates.. (and they loved it)

all the rest of teh animals on your list may take a limb, a shark takes yoru life!


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

mr. Finagain said:


> I know most of you guys would say Piranha and so do I. Most other people who dosnt know piranha would say sharks. I would like to know what make species more dangerous than other in your guys opinions. This hpefully will help me convince The Scientific Center to have piranhas in their aquarium.


I am new to the world of Piranha, however as an X Army Ranger I have been all over the world and fell in love with scuba. I have dived with; white sharks, book nose, hammer head, arctic, great white, mannona, etc.. as well as baracoody' (lol).. so your question is, who's the bad azz..
sharks!
a piranha may nip and in groups have a full-on attack.. but a shark, it bites everything. Since a shark can not feel and can not see for sh!t, they bite.. 
I know that great whites are all the hype, but I have pictures which I can share of me hand feeding a group of great whites T-bone steaks... they were like dogs, after six months of dives with the same group, they were eager to play.

With all this said Tiger sharks are the meanest creatures I have ever seen in my entire life. On one of my first dives I had a Tiger getting to close so I gave him a jab in the gills with a stick and he flipped due to their gills being super sensative, with four seconds that shark was gone. The other Tigers had destroyed him. They kill all weak, injured, or odd creatures around. I have a video of a diver feeding Tiger Sharks license plates.. (and they loved it)

all the rest of teh animals on your list may take a limb, a shark takes yoru life!
[/quote]
I'd love to see some videos and pictures
BTW welcome to the forums.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

The most dangerous fish is the one that gets you and Screws you up before you see it









Does not matter the species.

My vote goes to the little tiny _Vandellia_ any day though. These little suckers can defenitly conteract any "Male enhancement drug" by accidently mistaking you for the gill cavity of a big catfish.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

not all shark bites are investigations, great whites in south africa and (i think)austrailia have been known to attack people, not just bite once. ever see that video of the surfer being attacked by two sharks? that is NOT an investigation, that is a hunt. Its a difficult question to answer, because overall I would say the more poisonous jelly fish are more dangerous than anything else, as they travel in swarms, are indescriminate and pack a lethal punch. However, I'm not too worried about jelly fish up here in the pacific northwest. Sharks (in general) get my vote because they are all over the world and are very smart animals. Mako sharks and great whites are found off the coast of the NW, if you watch the news you'll know that a great white recently attacked a surfer up here) as well as many other places around the world, could you say that about piranha or the more dangerous jelly fish? I think a sharks unpredictable nature and widespread range makes it the most dangerous fish. BTW most dangerous shark is the tiger, hands down, as many people will attest to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

Holy mother of God...



> The candiru has a voracious appetite for blood and will parasitize fish, mammals, and humans. One scientist, while holding a candiru, accidently let it enter a small cut on his hand. It could be seen writhing under the skin towards the vein.
> 
> To find a fish, the candiru first tastes the water, trying to locate a water stream that is coming from the gills of a fish. Once such a stream is detected, the candiru follows the stream to its new host and inserts itself inside the gill flap. Spines around its head then pierce the scales of the fish and draws blood while anchoring the candiru in place. The candiru then feeds on the blood by using its mouth as a slurping apparatus and while rasping the long teeth on its top jaw.
> 
> When candirus parasitize humans, it is usually only when they are skinny-dipping while urinating in the water. The candiru tastes the urine stream and follows it back to the human. It then swims up the anus and lodges itself somewhere in the urinary tract with its spines. Blood is drawn, and the candiru gorges itself on both the blood and body tissue, its body sometimes expanding due to the amount of blood. This is all said to be very painful for the poor person who has this happen to him or her. Unfortunately, they are almost impossible to remove due to the spines. Amputation of the private areas is the cheapest, and most life-changing, way to remove the fish. Actual surgery is extremely expensive and involves inserting the Xagua plant and the Buitach apple up the urethra. These two plants kill and even dissolve the parasitic fish. If surgery is not done in time, the blockage of the urinary tract will prove fatal. The candiru is the only known vertebrate to parasitize humans.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

saw a video of divers in the amazon and they said that was the scariest fish they'd seen, there are swarms of them that attack dead crap in the water, the diver who was in the water had to wear protective stuff but it got too dangerous even for him to be in there with them, impressive video though.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think becuase we know more about piranhas and that make us comfortable around them. Ask your friend or any family member who has never seen piranha to put their finger in the tank. They will never do it. Its like if you go to shark experts they wont be scared at all of them becuase they know what theyre doing.
> I remember the first time I saw piranha and thought about getting them. I was thinking how would I put my hand in the tank if I needed to. Now I do almost every thing while theyre on the tank.


I dont know about that. * I know there are people that swim with sharks but that is in the wild, and not usually the great white.* I think in a pool a GW shark would be much less predictable than a group of piranhas.
[/quote]

what about that crazy aussie that Nismo posted teh story of. the guy took on a 6 metre great white with just his hands...that is freakin hardcore!!!

here's a couple of pics of those candiru or whatever the hell they are...the brazilian vampire fish










candiru attatched to fish's gill


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The Reef Stonefish, Synanceia verrucosa.

View attachment 89593


If you mistake it for a rock and brush up against it or step on it, without an anti-venom you stand a high chance of dying from it's sting. It is the single most venomous fish in the world and being hard to spot, it is the culprit of countless hospital visits each year.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

do jelly fish count the box jelly i think it is

with the most poisonous sh*t in the world,

or that trick cute little blue ring octopus


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Holy mother of God...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How on earth do you amputate someone's anus?


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

Great Whites don't eat people, we're not fatty enough. The only time they do is when they've mistaken you for a fat ass seal. I'd say barracuda, those things are f*cked!


> BTW most dangerous shark is the tiger, hands down, as many people will attest to.


I'd have to say bullsharks are more dangerous than tigers because, like the tigers, they eat anything and everything but also have the ability to swim up freshwater rivers.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

My vote is for the candiru because I think I'd rather die then have a candiru in me.. One of the reasons I probably wouldn't go with george to peru on one of his expeditions.. lol


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Dont you guys watch the discovery channel? Why wasnt a hagfish in the poll?


----------



## taylorten (Oct 19, 2005)

Dont hag fish eat fish?


----------

